

How to Create Buzz Before You Even Have a Prototype - nlow
http://www.thedailymuse.com/entrepreneurship/17235/

======
Swizec
The eaziest way to create buzz before you have a prototype is to work on being
internet famous.

All it takes is some writing talent, a blog and a time investment. Because,
you know, launching things is _much_ easier when you have a blog with 20k
monthly uniques ... even easier when it's 100k monthlies.

That is to say, before there is a prototype, the buzz should be about _you_.

~~~
joelg87
Totally agree with this, and I believe you can benefit a lot by _always_
putting time into yourself.

Your startups will come and go, so always work on yourself and build up your
own reputation. Then each one is easier to launch and validate quicker.

My previous startup failed, but during the process I built up my following on
Twitter, and launched Buffer from that platform.

------
groovy2shoes
There's an easier way to create buzz in just 2 simple steps:

1\. Be Notch.

2\. Release docs.

~~~
allbombs
3\. Talk about being Notch

------
iamds
Why do you need a buzz before you release? Why not wait until you have your
MVP before trying to sell it?

~~~
redguava
Setting up a landing page and doing a few basic things to draw attention to it
should take you a day or less. You can either spend that time right away and
have 500 people that care when you launch, or you can spend that time when you
finish your MVP and launch and have no one that cares.

It's time you have to spend anyway, do it early, let it sit there and attract
interest.

One thing you can't do when you finish your MVP is go back 3 months and have a
landing page that attracted interest.

~~~
iamds
But that interest will arrive, whether it is to the landing page or to the
actual application. Wouldn't it be better for the people to arrive at an
actual product rather that a page requesting email addresses? I know that I
never add my email address to landing pages.

------
Produce
1\. Purchase bees.

~~~
aMoniker
2\. Cackle maniacally

~~~
mikejarema
3\. Profit!

------
Mizza
..how is this on the front page right now?

